# PRP appeal - CSV needed, medic



## idsmit (Dec 27, 2016)

I am a UK doctor who has worked in a KZN public hospital for over nine years now - obtaining three 3-year general work permits. I applied for permanent residency in July 2014 on the basis of the five-year work rule and a recommendation from the Foreign Workforce Management Dept of the National Department of Health. 

This was rejected in February 2016 on the basis that 1. I did not have a permanent contract of employment and 2. the DOH letter was three weeks out of date. VFS told me to apply back in 2014 since they said HA would email me if they wanted another newer endorsement letter. Not the best advice in retrospect. Also it is policy throughout the public health sector not to give permanent contracts to medics on temporary work permits; which seems logical. I then obtained a new endorsement letter from the DOH in only two days and included it with my appeal but have heard no news since.

The rules for medics changed between now and 2014 and new work permits are applied for under the critical skills category. 

I tried to apply for a temporary critical skills work permit last week but I made a category error on the VFS website and it was rejected when I went to the centre. When I reapplied they had no available slots till next Thursday 5th January and my general work permit runs out on the 17th of January. I recalled a 30 day limit before but seems this has changed now to 60 days before expiry; which given that documents need to be no older than 6 months seems to be an unrealistic schedule.
I am discussing with the hospital HR department what happens if I don't receive a new work visa before my current one expires - seems they might be happy for me to continue in post (we are increasingly short of experienced medics) but will probably not be able to pay me !
I am now trying to contact anyone who can help. As a last throw of the dice I feel I should speak with an immigration lawyer. Can anyone recommend a reliable lawyer ?


----------



## 1395193 (Jan 17, 2017)

What a Critical issue? Ain't you married in SA? They are trying to cut off migrants from the country thereby making changes to their Visa procedures.




idsmit said:


> I am a UK doctor who has worked in a KZN public hospital for over nine years now - obtaining three 3-year general work permits. I applied for permanent residency in July 2014 on the basis of the five-year work rule and a recommendation from the Foreign Workforce Management Dept of the National Department of Health.
> 
> This was rejected in February 2016 on the basis that 1. I did not have a permanent contract of employment and 2. the DOH letter was three weeks out of date. VFS told me to apply back in 2014 since they said HA would email me if they wanted another newer endorsement letter. Not the best advice in retrospect. Also it is policy throughout the public health sector not to give permanent contracts to medics on temporary work permits; which seems logical. I then obtained a new endorsement letter from the DOH in only two days and included it with my appeal but have heard no news since.
> 
> ...


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

idsmit said:


> I am a UK doctor who has worked in a KZN public hospital for over nine years now - obtaining three 3-year general work permits. I applied for permanent residency in July 2014 on the basis of the five-year work rule and a recommendation from the Foreign Workforce Management Dept of the National Department of Health.
> 
> This was rejected in February 2016 on the basis that 1. I did not have a permanent contract of employment and 2. the DOH letter was three weeks out of date. VFS told me to apply back in 2014 since they said HA would email me if they wanted another newer endorsement letter. Not the best advice in retrospect. Also it is policy throughout the public health sector not to give permanent contracts to medics on temporary work permits; which seems logical. I then obtained a new endorsement letter from the DOH in only two days and included it with my appeal but have heard no news since.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you come right with this one? My husband is also a doctor and we have experienced a similar situation.


----------

